# Polenta, Hominy, Farina...



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

Call it what you will, but *grits *is still my go to!

Why is there a thread on grits you ask? Purely because Moo asked us to keep discussion of grits and oats separate. I will oblige. But for your reference pleasure... http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=117467

Personally, I'm a fan of cheese grits, lots of pepper and butter, and a good slice of fresh tomato on top. Or a grits casserole with sausage and egg. Stick to your ribs, slow cooked goodness!

Grits, as opposed to other porridges, has it's own geographical center, lovingly referred to as the grits belt. South Carolina even has laws pertaining to grits!

So what say you? Who likes corn?!:tu

PS - Grits taste great with crispy bacon.


----------



## Danh78 (Sep 22, 2007)

I like cheese grits. Looking forward to trying Shrimp and Grits I saw in that "other" thread


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

u

sorry


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

AAAAAAmen!!
I like mine with garlic, butter, parmesan cheese, salt and pepper. Yall gonna make me whoop up a pot right now. Shrimp and grits are great. I also like fish and grits.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Plain or with butter, red-eyed gravy or sugar, please.


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

bigswol2 said:


> AAAAAAmen!!
> I like mine with garlic, butter, parmesan cheese, salt and pepper.


All the best flavors all in one spot



NCRadioMan said:


> Plain or with butter, red-eyed gravy or sugar, please.


I was waiting for someone to say gravy! I'm still waiting on one more relatively popular preparation to surface...Grits is Breakfast, lunch, dinner and midnight snack!


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Shrimp and grits is some good stuff. Even the instant grits can settle my grit craving now and again. Nothing does beat a solid made cheese grit. Though you have not lived until you have this mornings leftover cheese grits that went into the freezer, cut into nice little rectangles, breaded and fried in bacon grease.


Oh and Oats, they dream one day of actually becoming grits.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

If I tell ya I don't like grits and prefer eggs and sausage and biscuits, are you gonna tell me to start my own thread too?


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

Mark C said:


> If I tell ya I don't like grits and prefer eggs and sausage and biscuits, are you gonna tell me to start my own thread too?


On the contrary, I'll tell you that all of those things are a great side dish for a grits breakfast:r

In all honesty, I wish I could have my grandmother cook me sausage biscuits gravy and grits every morning. I'd weigh about 400, but it would be worth it!


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

Funnymantrip said:


> Though you have not lived until you have this mornings leftover cheese grits that went into the freezer, cut into nice little rectangles, breaded and fried in bacon grease.


So what time is breakfast tomorrow?


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I like grits for any meal. One of my favorite dinners is slamon, chopped and sauteed with an egg scrambled in and a healthy portion of grits poured over the whole thing.

And for the record, hominy is something different.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

zipper said:


> In all honesty, I wish I could have my grandmother cook me sausage biscuits gravy and grits every morning. I'd weigh about 400, but it would be worth it!


Send a plate of biscuits and gravy up my way, but hold the grits


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Would black pudding need it's own thread?
Grits? Sound icky.


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

burninator said:


> And for the record, hominy is something different.


Duly noted:tu Farina is also much different. For some reason though I see people lump them together sometimes


----------

